# Crrrrrraaaaaaappppp!!!!



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

I suffered a catastrophic bottom blow out on my 72g last night. Didn't hear a thing. Everything died except a couple of lucky cories that landed in a bucket that happen to be underneath and the hardy plecos that were probably on the floor for a couple of hours....Im just lucky that it didnt start an electrical fire or something. Tank was bought new a couple of years ago. Aqueon with their stand. These things are supposed to have a life time warranty right? 

BLAAAAH Ok gotta go continue cleaning up. So much crap everywhere (it was planted, but at least I only had gravel and not some clay like material).


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

That is my biggest fear next to the floor caving in.

Ask a friend for a shop vac to get the water out of the carpet if you don't have one.

Good luck on the clean up.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG!!! What died?
Sorry to hear that man... You're making me neverous.. My tank wuz bought brand new... now that I have almost 3inch of gravel in there... i'm kinda getting worried!

I hope your house is okay, any damages?
Btw.. if it got into your floor and water got to the walls, get a demudifier ASAP, so your wood won't rot or get damaged! And if water stays there for too long, you definitely dun wanna "silverfish" they reproduce nonstop, and tehre's next to no way to get them out!

Good luck!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear about your loss...


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

oh my goodness that's...catastrophic


----------



## NegativeLogic (Apr 25, 2010)

That's awful! Good luck with getting everything cleaned up...


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Theres some minor leakage into the ceiling of the floor below. Most of the water appears of have been soaked up by the carpeting...One tetra also survived in the miracle bucket and my Apisto male survived for now from the floor.....7 survivors total. 2 BN plecos, 3 cories, 1 tetra and 1 apisto. My nice big angels died and the rest of the apistos, cories and tetras .


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW, this had to have happen'd right before you woke up!


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

NewGuy said:


> I suffered a catastrophic bottom blow out on my 72g last night. Didn't hear a thing. Everything died except a couple of lucky cories that landed in a bucket that happen to be underneath and the hardy plecos that were probably on the floor for a couple of hours....Im just lucky that it didnt start an electrical fire or something. Tank was bought new a couple of years ago. Aqueon with their stand. These things are supposed to have a life time warranty right?
> 
> BLAAAAH Ok gotta go continue cleaning up. So much crap everywhere (it was planted, but at least I only had gravel and not some clay like material).


Sorry to hear that. Do you have the stand that has nothing on the top of it? Basically the the tank rest on the edges of the stand. I'm not sure why they made the stand like that. There is nothing really supporting the bottom. I have one like it but it is 180 gallon.....i should have put something to support the bottom......


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah maybe. Im thinking it happened maybe an hour or more before I woke up just from some of the drying that had already started to take place.

As for the stand, its the one thats from the same manufacturer so my warranty should be valid. Found my receipt.....King Eds is gonna get a visit from me this weekend.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I believe the warranty should cover the tank/stand. You might be on your own for whatever damage the flood may have caused. Every fishkeeper's worst nightmare. Yikes. 

I had a couple of 33g from back in the day that had the same stand style. Just a frame that supported the edges of the tank. From an engineering standpoint, it really should be fine as the glass bottom never would touch your stand anyways. Some people put foam underneath and there's been much debate about whether or not that's actually good or bad. ie. the foam puts upward stress on the tank bottom glass that's not normal.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I had the same thing happen except it was only a 10g...right next to my home entertainment system. Thank god it was a 70+g.

Good luck with vacuuming it all up man, don't want rot or mold.. Sorry about your loss.

PS. Good on you for using CRAP, I'm positive I wouldn't have selected that choice of word after that experience.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

shop vac the water out, head to a construction rental place and rent a dry wall blower fan, you need the heat + airflow to properly dry it out, otherwise you really do risk mold


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahh thanks for the tips....definitely working on the drying. Yeah warranty probably wont cover water damage, but the least they can do is give me a new tank! Not that I'm in the mood to do anything with one right now. Always liked glass over acrylic....now I think I want acrylic only lol.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Dun remember who wuz saying.. but Home Depot is selling cheap wet/dry vac, maybe consider?


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

wow that sucks! I'm glad that's never happened to me...



tony1928 said:


> Some people put foam underneath and there's been much debate about whether or not that's actually good or bad. ie. the foam puts upward stress on the tank bottom glass that's not normal.


That may be a good idea if you used a hard foam bored and not sponge. it wont push up on the tank but would just support the tank if the bottom sags.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Tanks are built with the sides, front and back all resting on the bottom piece. Only a perimeter support is needed in a tank stand.....but it must be plane ( no twist to it).
The trim around the bottom of the aquarium holds the bottom off the stand so the glass doesn't touch. Foam under a tank with no bottom trim might help protect it if it is on a stand that is rough. It's point contact pressure that cracks tanks. A tank can be fine off level , but sitting on a stand that is not plane will twist it and can cause leakage or breakage from the stress to the glass and seams.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would talk to the manufacturers about water damage coverage... I read a thread a while ago about a guy whose stealth pro heater spontaneously burst, shattering the tank glass and leaking water everywhere. Marineland covered all the damage: heater, tank and water damage.

With a tank it might be different but hey... whay do you have to lose. Might as well ask, right. Give them a bunch of crap and let them know you have hundreds of buddies on BCAquaria who are very curious to see how much they will own up to!


----------

